# Underweight frog?



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

I got a poision dart frog, which i think lost some weight in the last week, or so. Wondered what type of food would be good for building his weight up, his about 1.5yrs old. Would take a photo but sadly no camera....


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lesser waxmoth larvae are your best bet.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

also mealworms, particualry the dead ones in "can o worms" as they cant cause any problems

to be honest most comercial bed worms (wax worm, meal worm ect.) are really good for building up as they mainly consist of fat.

hope ive helped

Gaz


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

Gaz_dbd said:


> to be honest most comercial bed worms (wax worm, meal worm ect.) are really good for building up as they mainly consist of fat
> 
> Gaz


Mealworms aren't great for building up sick/underweight animals as their meat-chitin ratio isn't great. I'd go with waxworms, personally - although my experience is with Horned rather than Poison Arrow Frogs.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, mealworms aren't good. Waxworms are the best. I used them when my whites tree frog was underweight, and they were really good


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Do we know what species of dart this is?

I can't see 99.9% of them taking on a tinned mealworm! lol

You need to investigate the cause of his weight loss (unless you simply know you didn't feed him enough!?!), is he co-habiting?
He shouldn't just lose weight to the point that you're worried about "building him up". If nothing has changed in his environment and you have offered sufficient food I'd consider possible reasons.

Also, I wouldn't so much worry about sing a particular food to build him up, I'd simply ensure that he is getting his fair share of appropriate food items at more regular intervals.

Lotte***


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

couple of pics of said frog, which i thought was underweight!


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Does look a bit thin, have you seen it eat recently?


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah seen him eatting as normal normaly, wondered if it was due to the change in diet as he was living on bean weavils for a while as my FF cultures taken longer than i thought, and know back onto FF?

feeding him daily and giving him a occansion vitamin spray


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

right i think thinking it just the time of year, ie his metabalism might have increased with spring, the change from bean weavils to ff.. (granted a week of two of reduced feeding between the weavils and ff) 

going to feed his tank alot more, ie 2-3 times a day. Giving more dusted food and spray him with vits every couple of days... hopefully get the bean weavils cultures working again. But also trying to buy some lesser waxworms. Nothing else in the tank has changed other than food type and natural increase in temps.


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

ok after a few days of trying that i still stumped why he aint put on weight, 

#maybe his got a parasite

# or broken a limb as his not holding himself up

i ordered panacur and talking to a vet normal, but PDF aint the most common pets in the world:bash:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

i don't keep darts and i don't know if you could get him to feed from tweezers, but if you can go to your local angling shop and get a pot of red worms. they are a very small earth worm species which chop up well, then feed him sections of chopped worm.
earth worms are basically a bag of very easily digested ammino acids. so they are extremely high in nutritional value.
i have numerous other species of frog and they all love worms in different sizes.

hope he's going to be ok


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

ok, decided to seperate him into in own rub

must say it very dishearting


----------

